# Crappe fishing.



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Was talking it over with some friends and thought it would be cool to get some of the crappie fishermen on here all together and do some fishing!! We really dont care where or when we just thought it would be fun. Meet some new people and hopefully catch some slabs. Was thinking maybe the clyde/green springs/bellevue areas maybe with one of the res? Perhaps this weekend or next weather permitting? Let me know on here and hopefully I will get on within the next day or so and we can figure something out!!!


----------



## Opa (Feb 28, 2009)

we,(the wife and me) would be interested


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Would love to get some slabs!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Will it be at night? lol Sounds like a cool idea and I would be up for it.... if I can manage to sneak out of the house during daylight hours that is. I'll be watching for the where & when. - AF


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

im down for the next weekend as this weekend ill be doing my one weekend a month training with the army. im available anytime next thursday until sunday.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

You should have went out today Scum. They are hittin good. (heres a pic to get ya going..haha)


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry its taking me so long to get back on here. If anyone knows of any good places that are hitting well please let me know. Id like to see so we can set up a time and place to catch some great slabs!


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah jus post up a good spot, guys, so we can all fish together. only spot that i know that guarantees fish is in the maumee before blue grass island. its my honey hole and i ALWAYS come out of there with something. i have never came out of there empty handed from white bass, smallies, and cats. i usually go there to target cats and i usually always average out with a 4-7 lb cat. im ok with sharing this honey hole with you guys anytime so get at me if ya want to do it. oh and of course, make sure you have some waders.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been wanting to get up to Bellevue, but haven't had the chance, may get up there later this week after dark and can let you know how I do. Bellevue looks like a long drive for everyone who was interested tho. Attica is clear as gin right now and SUCKS!! LOL


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tried clyde yesterday couldn't lose a minnow. Tried some plastics nothing . Guys on the opposite side of res had a few but nothing great. Tried all my private property spots around portclinton got some nice gills but no crapppie.Anyone try greensprings or bellvue#4?


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Green Springs is a waste of time. That place is way down.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

this is prob the wrong thread to post this info up in but last night i went to luna pier and was only there from 9 pm - 11 pm and i managed to catch a 24" walleye. thats nothing though as the guys next to me managed to catch their bag limits in less than an hour. we're using bomber long "a" regular jointed crankbaits. like i said, i know this is a michigan spot and most of you prob dont have michigan fishing licenses but i think its a good spot.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

texasfisherman said:


> this is prob the wrong thread to post this info up in but last night i went to luna pier and was only there from 9 pm - 11 pm and i managed to catch a 24" walleye. thats nothing though as the guys next to me managed to catch their bag limits in less than an hour. we're using bomber long "a" regular jointed crankbaits. like i said, i know this is a michigan spot and most of you prob dont have michigan fishing licenses but i think its a good spot.


Thats a heck of a nite shore fishing. Its been a few years since I've pulled 6 walleye off the shore in the fall. Anymore I feel like 1 or 2 is a good night.

As for the crappie, the Sandusky R. and the bay hold tons of them, you just have to get out there and find the spots....and get permission. There are numbers of crappie above the dam as well.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Man I gotta get up to Mazurik or Dempsey access soon....... You're right ErieAngler, I haven't heard of a limit of eyes from the docks for quite a few years!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Man I gotta get up to Mazurik or Dempsey access soon....... You're right ErieAngler, I haven't heard of a limit of eyes from the docks for quite a few years!!


I got a call from a friend a few weeks ago and he was up to Lakeside the night before and smacked them up pretty good. I think he took home 4 but he said he saw another 25 caught. I've still never caught crap there! I hate fishing that high pier!

Ive never tried Dempsey, do they pick some up there too?


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i like that idea also scum I'm from the Toledo area and heard the crappies are hitting at some of the marinas along Rt 2 but I'm open for any area. thats a nice crappie back lash, let me know what we decide to do. weekends are best for me.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad and i caught 7 one night just over a week ago! I agree with you guys, its very hit or miss. Sorry for the hijack!










Like walleyehunter said, crappies are hitting at most marinas you just have to find some.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

im sorry but im new to this area but when you guys say marina's is it just that? like fishing off of somebody's personal marina where they store their boats or is it another word for "somewhere" in lake erie?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> im sorry but im new to this area but when you guys say marina's is it just that? like fishing off of somebody's personal marina where they store their boats or is it another word for "somewhere" in lake erie?



Yes, the marinas are the boat docks, but you may have trouble trying to fish them from the dock itself. Alot of the owners will not let you. Your best chance to fish them is from a boat.


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Since most of the boats have been pulled already ofr the winter it shouldnt be much of an issue if you want to fish at some of the marinas. I do it quiet often this time of year and early spring for bass and I have never had a problem, if someone comes up to you and asks you to leave then you just leave, but no one should bother you in most of the marina's along rte 2.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Sandpike85 said:


> Since most of the boats have been pulled already ofr the winter it shouldnt be much of an issue if you want to fish at some of the marinas. I do it quiet often this time of year and early spring for bass and I have never had a problem, if someone comes up to you and asks you to leave then you just leave, but no one should bother you in most of the marina's along rte 2.


I have found that statement untrue

They are laying the smack down this year


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Sandpike85 said:


> Since most of the boats have been pulled already ofr the winter it shouldnt be much of an issue if you want to fish at some of the marinas. I do it quiet often this time of year and early spring for bass and I have never had a problem, if someone comes up to you and asks you to leave then you just leave, but no one should bother you in most of the marina's along rte 2.


Maybe they shouldn't bother you, but most of the marinas I've seen have "no fishing" signs posted. Many have closed gates or cables across the entrances and others have gatehouses and guards.

A boat is my choice. There are plenty of free or cheap ramps available.

Jim


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lol I am ready too do whatever. Heck we could go up to a pier and try hittin the eyes one night or if someone knows a good spot at the river or else where....im waiting for a good spot lol!


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

luna pier is really hitting as far as eyes, perch and cats go. i havent caught any eyes yet as im targeting perch but everyone around me seems to make their bag limits within few hours. check out these record guys that i caught. the bullhead was from maumee and the perch is from luna pier.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

so how have you guys been doing on the crappie?


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

went out today for a little while with scum frog. We didnt catch a thing. The wind was a little much but we should have at least caught a couple. Didn't do to bad on the bass fishing this weekend...untill a pack of coyotes showed up when it got dark out.they kept gettin closer and closer, so I left.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

nice lookin fish. how does the wife like the perch in the sink????? lol mine used to bitch all the time. is that a bullhead? my god that thing is a giant.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I got out Friday & Sat night after dark to give it a try at attica res. Only got one fish on a new rabbit hair jig I tied up. It was COLD and i had trouble keeping my rod tip clear of ice, but turned out to be a nice fish. 12.5" Released him to catch another day.


----------

